# Desert Rocks



## Watchful (Mar 18, 2016)

View attachment 117998 View attachment 117999


----------



## sleist (Mar 18, 2016)

You should repost these without the framing.  I feel like these are too grey already and the framing just enhances that effect.
I played a bit with these and found that burning the shadows and applying some local contrast helped make these images pop a bit better. They come across a bit flat as posted.


----------



## Watchful (Mar 19, 2016)

I don't like messing too much with God's handywork and under a clouded sky the contrast is what you see.
Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## sleist (Mar 19, 2016)

Watchful said:


> I don't like messing too much with God's handywork and under a clouded sky the contrast is what you see.
> Thanks for the kind words.



Unless God started creating monochrome landscapes, I think you may have messed just a bit.


----------



## Watchful (Mar 19, 2016)

I captured it.


----------



## Watchful (Mar 19, 2016)

sleist said:


> You should repost these without the framing.  I feel like these are too grey already and the framing just enhances that effect.
> I played a bit with these and found that burning the shadows and applying some local contrast helped make these images pop a bit better. They come across a bit flat as posted.


The mat is blue, not grey that's why it was chosen. I used to be a certified framer...well actually I am still certified, I just don't do it for others anymore.


----------



## crzyfotopeeple (Mar 20, 2016)

Watchful said:


> sleist said:
> 
> 
> > You should repost these without the framing.  I feel like these are too grey already and the framing just enhances that effect.
> ...


Oh! A "certified" framer. I like living on the edge and doing my own uncertified frames.


----------



## Watchful (Mar 20, 2016)

To each his or her own. I wish you well.


----------



## sleist (Mar 20, 2016)

So these are photos of framed pictures.  That may explain why the image portions look funky.


----------



## Watchful (Mar 21, 2016)

lol is that a technical term you picked up? Funky, I like funky  Thank you.

BTW, everything is an image, not just a portion, but all of it.


----------



## crzyfotopeeple (Mar 21, 2016)

Watchful said:


> I don't like messing too much with God's handywork and under a clouded sky the contrast is what you see.
> Thanks for the kind words.


I think God would still be shooting film. He's hipster like that. The real question is would thy holy one use Canon or Nikon mirror less or slr, just sayin.


----------



## sscarmack (Mar 21, 2016)

You should look up how to take a critique and criticism, because I'll tell you one thing just from seeing two of your posts, your attitude sucks.

Just because I know you're too lazy, here's a link for you.

how to take criticism - YouTube

As others have mentioned nicely, your work needs work.

When you're willing to have an open mind, I'm sure EVERYONE here is willing to help. 

Have a good day sir!


----------



## Watchful (Mar 21, 2016)

Every day is a good day for me. Thank you scar.
 I don't go to YouTube.
Everybody's work needs work, that's why its called work, but thanks for pointing out what we already know. Its also important to remember that art is never finished, its abandoned.
God bless.


----------



## Watchful (Mar 21, 2016)

crzyfotopeeple said:


> Watchful said:
> 
> 
> > I don't like messing too much with God's handywork and under a clouded sky the contrast is what you see.
> ...


Probably he is still using the human eye, it's better than a cheap metal, plastic and glass piece of junk.


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 21, 2016)

So, if this was a low contrast day because there was a mill upwind that produced particulate matter and the moisture coalesced around those particles to form clouds, you wouldn't mind increasing the contrast?


----------



## Watchful (Mar 21, 2016)

I never said that, where did you get that idea? If there was a mill producing particulate matter, that would be a part of the scene and would need to be shown in the photo wouldn't it? Why shoot a mill scene and delete the effects of the mill? This is an overcast shot and the effects of the clouds should be a part of the image. If you want higher contrast, just take the shot at another time, right?


----------



## bribrius (Mar 21, 2016)

kinda like 1 but 2 doesnt do much for me. I think its the shapes in one.  Far as how it was shot. There are photos hung meant to be loud and draw attention. Then there are photos more subdued hung and meant to blend in or add but not be a center piece. I think this is of the latter. You wouldnt notice it at first but might find yourself staring at it a bit later. And  it isn't so loud you get sick of it quickly.


----------



## Watchful (Mar 24, 2016)

Thank you, these weren't my favorites, but I figured I'd share.


----------



## jmg703 (Mar 28, 2016)

Watchful said:


> Thank you, these weren't my favorites, but I figured I'd share.



Thanks for sharing, however if we are immune to criticism, then we are immune to improvement.


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 28, 2016)

Well, I learned a lot from this post as what not to do.


----------

